

Screenshots of recently released steam games - japad
http://scrnn.com/

======
b6
Cool! The only suggestion that occurs to me is, I think it'd be nice to show
blocks/rows of thumbnails so it's easier to see more at a time, and it's
easier to skip over games whose style/colors don't draw you in. Maybe left
side has thumbnails, right side displays full-size? Just an idea. Thanks.

